# Muhammed Suiçmez current gear



## gui94 (Oct 28, 2010)

Title says it all. What gear is Muhammed Suiçmez currently using?


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 28, 2010)

I know for sure he's running his Xiphos through a ENGL Search Button edition.
Although that was last year, don't know if anything has changed.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 28, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> ENGL Search Button edition.


 
These are fucking amazing amps. The results you get are just flawless.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 28, 2010)

Send him a PM.


----------



## gui94 (Oct 28, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Send him a PM.



I wish 

Do you know if he's still using his vigier? I totally loved that guitar. 
Also, what pickups does he use? (both xyphos and vigier)


----------



## MFB (Oct 28, 2010)

Pretty sure the Vigier's BEEN gone and the Xyphos I thought just had the standard D-Activators. Probably wrong on both accounts though.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 28, 2010)

I still want to know what soap he uses.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 28, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> I know for sure he's running his Xiphos through a ENGL Search Button edition.
> Although that was last year, don't know if anything has changed.



I heard he upgraded to an ENGL _Seach Site:sevenstring.org_ edition and the results are so much better.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 28, 2010)

He has a new guitar, too. It's a 10 string Necrophagist New Album/Gear Questions custom.

EDIT: Oops, I meant string, not page. Silly me.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 28, 2010)

MFB said:


> Pretty sure the Vigier's BEEN gone and the Xyphos I thought just had the standard D-Activators. Probably wrong on both accounts though.



The X_i_phos has dual 707s and I'm not positive what model he had in the Vigier.


----------



## gui94 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> The X_i_phos has dual 707s and I'm not positive what model he had in the Vigier.



Finally a normal answer. Some people don't understand that musicians often change their gear, specially those with money!

He had a Vigier Marylin didn't he? Any clue on what pickups he used in that guitar?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> These are fucking amazing amps. The results you get are just flawless.


 


You guys are dicks. 

To be fair, though, I think this is a topic that *has* been covered on here a time or two. I remember that thread that kept circling about his LACS Xiphos. The only 7 string Xiphos I've ever seen w/ a trem on it. 

I can't comment about the Vigier, but I find it hard to believe there's no info on the net about that thing. I read the man's whole life story about how his dad didn't want him to play guitar and broke his first guitar whe he caught him w/ it and blah blah blah in about 5 min. I'm sure his gear specs for a guitar he apparently no longer plays are on the net somewhere... 

What's more, prior to switching to the 707s in his 7 string Xiphos, I believe Suicmez was rockin' the D Activators. My guess would be that he might have used those in the Vigier...?


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 28, 2010)

gui94 said:


> Finally a normal answer. Some people don't understand that musicians often change their gear,?



And some people don't understand when they are being given hints;

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...71-necrophagist-new-album-gear-questions.html


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2010)

^ Yea... We totally all get that musicians often switch gear. Hence the multitude of NGDs and the thousands of guitars in just about everyone's pics in the "Show Us Your Studio Setup" thread.


----------



## gui94 (Oct 28, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> And some people don't understand when they are being given hints;
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...71-necrophagist-new-album-gear-questions.html



Ok dude, you could just be less cynical. Also, that thread is from 2009, I suppose he could change his gear in 1 year.


----------



## gui94 (Oct 28, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> You guys are dicks.
> 
> To be fair, though, I think this is a topic that *has* been covered on here a time or two. I remember that thread that kept circling about his LACS Xiphos. The only 7 string Xiphos I've ever seen w/ a trem on it.
> 
> ...



The Vigier was the biggest reason for me to create this thread. I don't know if the one he used was the same as the stock model (with X2N middle and bridge).
Anyway, thanks for the info!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh you're right... There *was* an X2N in that bad boy wasn't there...? Well one easy way to know is... Have you been able to locate any pics of him playing it? X2N is pretty distinct looking. 

EDIT: I just googled... Funny how all the pics I could find of him playing the Vigier are damn near avatar sized!


----------



## gui94 (Oct 28, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Oh you're right... There *was* an X2N in that bad boy wasn't there...? Well one easy way to know is... Have you been able to locate any pics of him playing it? X2N is pretty distinct looking.
> 
> EDIT: I just googled... Funny how all the pics I could find of him playing the Vigier are damn near avatar sized!



I found this one: 






They don't look like X2N, do they?


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 28, 2010)

This thread is a trollfest. He asked a perfectly legitimate question. Would you rather people necrobump old threads or actually start a fresh discussion on a matter which is clearly not answered by outdated information?

I just watched a recent video and it appears that both Mohammah and Sammi are playing dual recto / marshall, although it's more likely that it's just a case of not being on tour with their own rig and making do at a festival. Havn't seen him playing that Vigier in quite a while, his Ibanez endorsement is probably exclusive as well as providing more than enough custom guitars to cover his needs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2010)

He hasn't used the Vigier Marilyn in _years_. Close to four or five years now, as he got his first Ibby in 06'/07'.


----------



## gui94 (Oct 28, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> This thread is a trollfest. He asked a perfectly legitimate question. Would you rather people necrobump old threads or actually start a fresh discussion on a matter which is clearly not answered by outdated information?
> 
> I just watched a recent video and it appears that both Mohammah and Sammi are playing dual recto / marshall, although it's more likely that it's just a case of not being on tour with their own rig and making do at a festival. Havn't seen him playing that Vigier in quite a while, his Ibanez endorsement is probably exclusive as well as providing more than enough custom guitars to cover his needs.



There are some trolls here indeed but who cares, I just ignore them 

Yeah, but still I'd like to know which pickups he used in his Vigier, it's really hard to find info on that though. Thanks dude


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2010)

gui94 said:


> I found this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those are definitely not X2Ns... Not that I can tell...


----------



## gui94 (Oct 28, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> He hasn't used the Vigier Marilyn in _years_. Close to four or five years now, as he got his first Ibby in 06'/07'.



Yeah, the Extreme Unction Live vid on youtube points to that direction.
Still trying to find the pickups (this is going to be hard) 
Also, do you know what amps he used by the time he recorder Onset of Putrefaction?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> This thread is a trollfest. He asked a perfectly legitimate question. Would you rather people necrobump old threads or actually start a fresh discussion on a matter which is clearly not answered by outdated information?
> 
> I just watched a recent video and it appears that both Mohammah and Sammi are playing dual recto / marshall, although it's more likely that it's just a case of not being on tour with their own rig and making do at a festival. Havn't seen him playing that Vigier in quite a while, his Ibanez endorsement is probably exclusive as well as providing more than enough custom guitars to cover his needs.


 
You can benefit from the information in an old thread w/o bumping it. If you search an old thread and have a question that hasn't been discussed yet in said thread, then I see no reason it can't be bumped for the sake of not having 1000 threads that say the same damn thing. 

Ppl said the same kinds of things to me when I joined... I adapted and learned to use the search function...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 28, 2010)

I looked it up, and basically he used to use the Vigier Marylin, then swapped to a BC Rich Stealth. He now uses Ibanez guitars, specifically teh xiphos models. He had a 27 fret custom 7 string made for him and they all have 707s I think. One of his LACS was broken and while he was waiting for a new one he was seen using an RG1527M on stage. I've also seem pictures of him using an ESP M series of some kind.

Amp wise he uses ENGL for a head, mostly an SE670 with Vader 4x12s but recently swapped to Mesa Boogies.

Also I seem to remember hearing he used to use dimarzio.


----------



## krauser19 (Oct 28, 2010)

hey muhammed uses vader cabinets engl heads is guitars are custom ibanez lacs 7/27
seven string with 27 frets for extreme guitar players pickups are emg picks are dunlop ultex jazz 3 and so it is the tuning is (A D G C F A D)


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 29, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> This thread is a trollfest. He asked a perfectly legitimate question. Would you rather people necrobump old threads or actually start a fresh discussion on a matter which is clearly not answered by outdated information?


 
No, I think it's pretty obvious we wanted him to use the search function. He is still using most, if not ALL, of the same gear he mentioned on this board a year ago.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 29, 2010)

...and if it wasnt for the "zomg i LOVE you guys, yOuToTaLlY cRuShEd last time i saw you, hey listen to my band, we are pretty shit, help us get a gig" - trollfest the thread ended up back then, i think M. would still be here answering questions.


----------



## Joel (Oct 29, 2010)

Just thought I'd chime in, he used Seymour Duncan Dh-5's in his Vigier Marilyn. 

Nothing you can't find out without a google search.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, he said something about his Vigier in an interview somewhere about how he had gotten that guitar before they were throwing the X2n's in there. Don't remember the pups, the seymours mentioned above might be it. I do remember him saying that the bridge and middle pups were the same though.


----------



## Necroptor (Dec 8, 2010)

He actually last I talked with him uses the savage 120 from engl as his main amp


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2010)

petereanima said:


> ...and if it wasnt for the "zomg i LOVE you guys, yOuToTaLlY cRuShEd last time i saw you, hey listen to my band, we are pretty shit, help us get a gig" - trollfest the thread ended up back then, i think M. would still be here answering questions.



+1


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 8, 2010)

he used to use Kustom amps for a small while.
but that was LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG WAYS ago


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 8, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I still want to know what soap he uses.


----------



## Duke318 (Dec 8, 2010)

gui94 said:


> I found this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, and there's an idea for my next custom body shape.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Dec 9, 2010)

Necroptor said:


> He actually last I talked with him uses the savage 120 from engl as his main amp



He recently went back to using his ENGL e860 rackhead. It sounds awesome.


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX (Apr 15, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Send him a PM.



Lol how would you find him on here haha


----------



## lookralphsbak (Apr 20, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> And some people don't understand when they are being given hints;
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...71-necrophagist-new-album-gear-questions.html


"Muhammed is a busy guy with a lot to do"
Like not finish his album?


----------

